# Need help troubleshooting my new knitting machine



## wannasing (Nov 18, 2012)

I purchased the Ultimate Sweater machine. I might send it back but I really don't want to let it beat me. So far I have only been able to do 4 rows and it has taken about 10 hours to get it to do that. I've watched the videos, read and reread the book - it just keeps jamming and knitting bad stitches. I've also watched numerous You Tube videos. Any suggestions out there???? By the way, I'm new on the boards. I know how to knit and crochet by hand. Thank you in advance!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you using the cast on hem? With the weights in it?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

wannasing said:


> I purchased the Ultimate Sweater machine. I might send it back but I really don't want to let it beat me. So far I have only been able to do 4 rows and it has taken about 10 hours to get it to do that. I've watched the videos, read and reread the book - it just keeps jamming and knitting bad stitches. I've also watched numerous You Tube videos. Any suggestions out there???? By the way, I'm new on the boards. I know how to knit and crochet by hand. Thank you in advance!


Please persevere and hang on in there, although it must be very frustrating.

I don't have personal experience of the USM but some tips I have picked up along the way are ...
- don't press too heavily on the carriage as you knit
- some users have recommended lubrication; more expert users could advise the correct type/brand
- try a different yarn; the one you are using maybe too thick
- ensure you have sufficient weight on your knitting

There are some troubleshooting tips here
http://www.bond-america.com/help/help_usm.html

Best wishes
Val


----------



## Knittingworld2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

ValT said:


> wannasing said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased the Ultimate Sweater machine. I might send it back but I really don't want to let it beat me. So far I have only been able to do 4 rows and it has taken about 10 hours to get it to do that. I've watched the videos, read and reread the book - it just keeps jamming and knitting bad stitches. I've also watched numerous You Tube videos. Any suggestions out there???? By the way, I'm new on the boards. I know how to knit and crochet by hand. Thank you in advance!
> ...


Hi I have been an avid machine knitter for almost 40 years now although not use that machine there is usually a simple reason why they go wrong maybe your tension is too tight and it then pulls the needles forward and makes the last row of knitting too tight for the machine to knit your wool may be too thick for your chosen stitch size and tension if it is an untreated yarn you may have use a little wax I sometimes use a candle but do persevere once you get the hang of it you will be hooked do you have a local knitting club you could join


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

Hi, make sure that your machine is absolutely flat and also make sure that you haven't put your keyplate in upside down. Which is a common mistake.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

try and find another knitter to help


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

There are many people who have succeeded at using this machine but it usually has some glitches to learning to use it. I do not have one but have seen lots of advice on here about using one so first off do a couple searches one on this site and one on Youtube as there are lots of videos out for using it. Good luck.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I was a usm user for years until I got something else! make sure it is secure to the table, left and right front and back also it has to be level.
Don't move the carriage.to quickly across the bed. Try a diff key plate and lots of lube. I made a lot of things but if I wasn't determined not of it would have happened. Hang in there you will get it!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

SEND IT BACK AND GET A NICE USED METAL BED MACHINE FOR THE SAME PRICE. tHEN GO TO YOUTUBE AND WATCH VIDEOS ON KNITTING MACHINES . LOTS OF LESSONS THERE.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I never did get mine to work either no matter what I did. I think the new USM are not as good as the old ones. I returned it and got a metal bed machine. I was never sorry.


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

i have the older version and love it best i have a toyota and that has been a hard to learn thing for me i love my bond best there is lots of utubes that show you from setting it up and going thru all the things you will want to learn i have a friend who got one tho and it had a glitch in the bed so if you go thru all the utubes with no luck have them replace it with one that does not have a problem her problem is at a certain part the keyplate would jump up

i hope you stick with it you won't regret it as i said i love mine


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I had the Bond USM and hated it and nearly gave up on machine knitting until I bought a used SK150 (Bulky) from a member of KP. I love it and yarn is flying out of my stash! If you can take it back and get your money back do so and then go on EBAY or KP and find a used machine you can afford. A more substantial knitting machine is much easier to use


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I have an Ultimate Sweater Machine and use it almost every day. I recently set up a second machine with a new bed. It was frustrating at first, but now I have have it broken in. The needles are very tight at first. I would suggest that you start without yarn in the needles and just keep running the carriage with a key plate across them lots of times (start with a hundred or so)starting with the needles in working position, so the carriage moves the needles back and forth. If the carriage jams without yarn, you need to make sure the machine is on a flat surface. Then when you start using yarn, identify the needles that are not knitting well. Those needles may have tight latches. If you put those needles into the forward working position with the latches open, they may knit well. This will only be necessary until they get broken in. Don't give up yet.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought a Bond Classic in the UK over 20 years ago and loved/love it - I recently bought a Bond USM and have been disappointed - The black plastic weight split across 14 needles and some odd ones here and there. so cant use those needles the plastic seems too rigid.- the machine flew off the knitting table, it came away in its 2 parts then the extension needles fit the machine but not the table. I have several knitting machines so it is not lack of knowledge re machine knitting, just glitch after glitch, but do you think I am giving up on it, no way or am I too optimistic? Any hints out there ladies?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a USM that I have been testing before I list it for sale. I think some machines are different than others, but this one seems to work well, and I have made a a few things in the past few weeks. The biggest bugaboo I have is the black plastic hem. It had not been used, except the previous owner has stapled it together.

i think that these are good machines for a beginning knitter, or someone who doesnt have room for a full sized one. it is nice to be able to put it in a box and slide it under a bed or couch


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

I have 2 older Bond machines. The first brand new, the second a used one. Have done loads on my first one, ...the second one doesn't seem to glide freely across. I am going to replace the Needle Retaining *Bar*, & hope that makes it go smoothly.

Still, a brand new one should work properly. Use the claw side weights as well as the hem, or thread a long knitting needle across the knitting & weight that too. Watch for yarn loops at sides, I bought yarn grabbers for mine. Pull out yarn enough for each row. I pull out a whole skein at a time. Then I can knit knowing I have enough, & the tension is perfect.

Hopefully with all the hints here, you get a handle on what this great little machine can do. 
Good Luck. 
Lucky.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome, Please don't give up I have 2 usm put together plus an extension, 1st get a cheap piece of shelving make sure it is flat then take the nonslip mat they gave you and put that down put your usm on top and don't use the clamps,follow directionson hanging hem use the piece of yarn that came with the machine, its simply soft yarn make sure the yarn stays in the slit in the top back of carraige key plate use #4 slowly run the carriage across the needles, I love my bond but the others are correct that the hem is junk! when you get use to the machine put duck tape across the top of hem cut out the slits it will ast forever, some day when i have the money i will purchase a bulky punchcard machine but until then my bond works great I use it almost every evening I also can knit & crochet
but for the bulk of my work I use the usm good luck


----------



## wannasing (Nov 18, 2012)

Latest update on my machine - I have taken in all your wonderful advice and tried most all of them and called the company help line. They sent me some other things to try and I did. I can only knit from right to left, but not left to right. Here is my question. Is there a way to not use the hem? I feel like the hem pulling down on the needles has something to do with it.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

wannasing said:


> Latest update on my machine - I have taken in all your wonderful advice and tried most all of them and called the company help line. They sent me some other things to try and I did. I can only knit from right to left, but not left to right. Here is my question. Is there a way to not use the hem? I feel like the hem pulling down on the needles has something to do with it.


A rag hem or cast on comb can be used in place of the black plastic hem.

The problem is seldom too little weight. You usually need more weight.

Buy some plastic safe silicone spray and spray the underside of the keyplates and the needle butts.


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

Hi, are you unravelling enough yarn to knit the row back? You will find that you need plenty of loose yarn or the carriage will just pull tight. Have you felt along the needle bed with your fingers just to see if there are any slightly raised bits or anything out of alignment?


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone, thank you all so very much for the warm welcome practically from all around the World!I am so glad to be on this site with all of you. Re the Bond well I do have two and use both but the USM hem just split so I use the old one - I have tried the strong sticky tape on both sides and cutting into it to remake the slits but that did not work to well but will give it another go. I did make a very nice scarf on it for my eldest son who is in China teaching English at a Boarding School he is nearly frostbitten with the cold so my dd and me have made him hats,gloves scarves and slippers to try and keep him warm - my daughter and I did some handknitting and I also did machine knitting to move the project along quickly. by the way my Bond Classic recommended waxing the key plates and needle butts using candles and it has worked out fine. Good Luck to the lady who is saving up for a punchcard I have 4 punchcard machines, 3 Lemair Helvitia(Swiss and fully automatic and great machines) ) and 1 321 Singer with ribber and all sorts of accessories, I can of course only use 1 at a time Do any of you ladies do machine knitting, sometimes I might machine knit the back and sleeves of a sweater or jacket and do a lacy front either handknit or crochet - Keep on Knitting and again Cheers to all of you,- Carmel Australia.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello Friends,

OOPS forgot to mention my Brother KX350, lovely plastic bed machine.

Now does anyone think I might have a Magnificent Obsession with Knitting, Needles, Looms, Spinning Wheel and Knitting Machines and accumulating Yarns.!!!!


----------



## wannasing (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for your hints. My machine didn't come with claw weights. I can't even get the carriage to start the second row - crazy right?! The carriage runs both ways good as long as it is not threaded with the hem and yarn. 

I'm going to call Bond one more time - but even the lady there said I might need to send it back. Maybe I just got a bad one.

Yall are all so kind to send me tips and advice. If I do send this one back - I'm going for a metal bed machine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

No, you are in the right place. many of us have all kinds of fiber related gadget and machine. Too many to count. Just enjoy them.


cara said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> OOPS forgot to mention my Brother KX350, lovely plastic bed machine.
> 
> Now does anyone think I might have a Magnificent Obsession with Knitting, Needles, Looms, Spinning Wheel and Knitting Machines and accumulating Yarns.!!!!


----------

